# Anyone suffering from Post Pheasant Season Depression????



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering how many fellow hunters out there are checking their calendar every day, counting off the days until pheasant season opener.     

PHEASANTFANATIC


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is one of them. I can't go into pheasant country it makes me sad every time I see one of my spots. I just want to hunt. :lol:


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

yep, me too


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe I'm in denial, but I think it's pre season! Only 237 days to opener! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

By the time the season ended I felt very satisfied! Lot's of golf to be played before the opener!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Golf, summer water sports etc. are fun, but nothing beats the sound of a rooster getting up 2 feet infront of you and cackeling, and then boom. I say there is nothing better, you get to see your dogs work and at the tip of there nose you know you can always find a bird.

I just made the mistake of watching a few pheasant videos on youtube. I wanna go.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's why I love being a bird taxidermist. I've got about dozen or so pheasants to complete by next fall. It' fun to recreate nature, habitat, snow scenes, etc. Those with Pheasant fever, be sure to check out the North Dakota Taxidermy show and competition March 10th & 11th in Bismarck at the Doublewood Inn. There will plenty of Roosters on hand!


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I think I am fine but my wife hopes THE SEAON gets here soon.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

ditto.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not but my dog is getting cabin fever bad!


----------



## Rippin (Dec 4, 2005)

Always thinking about opening day, living in Ohio, it isn't much, but better than nothing, oh well its steelhead time, and the dog always has fun in the river, keeps her in shape for the birds.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Both of my dogs are suffering from cabin fever. Actually taking them out to a game farm for some work in a couple of weeks. Some of the members of the local gun club are going out and thought it would be a good time to work the dogs. Can't say I find the game farm comparable to hunting but to each their own - it is a good way to work the dogs.

How's the snowstorm looking? My folks in SE ND claim there was 18 inches of snow. Dad thinks it will be OK provided a warm up is coming.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm tellin ya, I haven't had the barrel of my gun out the window in MONTHS!!! 

just kiddin guys, couldn't resist, not really a pheasant hunter :eyeroll:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Cabin fever is here big time. We got 45" of snow this last week between the two storms and that makes it hard to even get teh dogs out. THey love it but its had to throw a dummy when it dissapears. at least with some warm weather we could get serious about some training.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

not really....

im in Post WaterFowl Denial


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It is driving me crazy!!!!! I need to get into ice fishing or something. From Feb - March I am depressed about not getting outdoors. So far my dog HATES Fargo because there isn't anywhere near out house (walking distance) that she can spread her legs.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm just trying not to kill myself waiting for turkey season to come and take my mind off of pheasant season. (actually, I'm just as anxious for turkey season to get here as I am for pheasant season!!!  )


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I was in the Western part of the state over the weekend, and while driving back to GF yesterday in the sun and 40 degree weather we saw TONS of birds feeding in the fields. It was really a nice site!!


----------

